# Use of iria and irá



## regalsun

Boa tarde a todos,

 Eu gostaria de saber, qual é a diferença entre o examplo abaixo?

Ela não *comprará* algo assim.
Ela não *iria comprar* algo assim



Também,


Ela não *escutaria *aquele tipo de música
Ela não *iria escutar* aquele tipo de música

significam a mesma coisa, ie, She wouldn't listen to that type of music?


Muito obrigado.


----------



## Nonstar

Hi, regal.

In the first sentence you have the verb comprar in its future form: comprar*á*.
The second shows the verb ir in its conditional form: ir*ia* + the infinitive comprar. It could be comprar*ia*.

As for the others sentences, both have the conditional form: escutar*ia*, or ir*ia* escutar. They mean the same.

People would also say the verb _ouvir_ and _escutar_ when it comes to listening to music.


----------



## Xavier da Silva

Regalsun,


Ela não *comprará* algo assim.(She won't buy something like that.)
Ela não *iria comprar* algo assim.(She wouldn't buy something like that.)


Ela não *escutaria *aquele tipo de música.=She woudn't listen to that kind of music.=Ela não *iria escutar* aquele tipo de música.=She woudn't listen to that kind of music.

Não vai comprar=não comprará=Will not buy
Não iria escutar=não escutaria=Wouldn't listen

Até mais,


----------



## almufadado

regalsun said:


> Boa tarde a todos,
> 
> Eu gostaria de saber, qual é a diferença entre o exemplo abaixo?
> 
> Ela não *comprará* algo assim. -> definitely, she wont buy it
> Ela não *iria comprar* algo assim -> It isn't usual of her to buy stuff like that, so I am surprise that she did.
> 
> 
> Ela não *escutaria *aquele tipo de música
> Ela não *iria escutar* aquele tipo de música
> 
> For this the ending of the sentence is missing, for the whys or the hows.
> 
> In both examples, you could infer that she usually doesn't listen to that type of music because :
> - she is deaf (an "how" too far fetched !!)
> - you know she doesn't like that particular one
> - she likes other styles of music
> 
> so the sentence must continue and end like this
> 
> Ela não *escutaria/**iria escutar* aquele tipo de música porque ela só gosta do outro estilo de música.
> ... porque ela tem um problema no ouvido (because she has a problem in her ear)
> 
> Conclusion :
> *Futuro e pretérito perfeitos *-> everything is definitive and you are absolutely sure it happened or will happen.
> 
> *imperfeitos ->* a probability of yes or no ,and of why or how, that will be made clear by the complements of the phase (complementos), or by a second phrase.


----------



## regalsun

Obrigado a todos pelas respostas. 


R.


----------



## bleuboia

Ola!

Queria entendê-lo bem, porque pensava que se fazia doutro jeito.
Para dizer "I would buy that." quais seriam correctos?:
-Eu ia comprar isso.
-Eu iria comprar isso.
-Eu compraria isso.
-Eu comprava isso.

Aqui, quais são as diferencias com "ia" e "iria"? Quais são usados em Portugal, e quais são usados em Brasil para "would..."


----------



## Xavier da Silva

Please take a look at the English equivalents:

Eu ia comprar isso. [I was going to buy that.]
-Eu iria comprar isso. [I would buy that.]
-Eu compraria isso. [I would buy that.]
-Eu comprava isso. [I bought that. / I used to buy that.]

That's how I'd use them.


----------



## Tony100000

bleuboia said:


> Ola!
> 
> Queria entendê-lo bem, porque pensava que se fazia doutro jeito.
> Para dizer "I would buy that." quais seriam correctos?:
> -Eu ia comprar isso.
> -Eu iria comprar isso.
> -Eu compraria isso.
> -Eu comprava isso.
> 
> Aqui, quais são as diferencias com "ia" e "iria"? Quais são usados em Portugal, e quais são usados em Brasil para "would..."


In Portugal, Pretérito Imperfeito and Condicional Presente can have the same meaning, depending on the context.

Eu ia comprar isso - I was going to buy that.
Eu iria comprar isso - I would buy that.
Eu compraria isso - I would buy that.
Eu comprava isso - I would buy that / I used to buy that


----------



## pfaa09

bleuboia said:


> Aqui, quais são as diferencias com "ia" e "iria"? Quais são usados em Portugal, e quais são usados em Brasil para "would..."



Neste exemplo não há grandes diferenças ou nenhuma entre Portugal e Brasil.
O would go, para nós é iria.
Why would I do that? Porque faria eu isso? Porque iria eu fazer isso?
O iria para nós é um futuro no passado.


O "ia" usado como por exemplo: "Eu ia comprar" I was going to buy.
O ia para nós é um passado imperfeito, se fosse perfeito seria Eu fui comprar ou comprei.


----------



## mexerica feliz

_Eu ia comprar, eu iria comprar, eu compraria _ I would buy

_Eu comprava _with the meaning of _I would buy_ is common in some parts of Brazil (Southeast, South), but not so common in the rest (Northeast, North).


----------



## Xavier da Silva

''Eu comprava'' significando "eu compraria" é um uso pobre do português, mas ocorre muito, informalmente, principalmente entre pessoas mais simples, com menos conhecimento do português padrão.


----------



## AlexSantos

Tem certeza, Xavier da Silva? Acho que isso é comum mesmo em Portugal.

É muito comum ouvi-los dizer "Eu gostava de saber..." em vez de "Eu gostaria de saber..." E, pelo que me consta, esse uso é padrão.


----------



## guihenning

Uso pobre? QUÊ? 
É bastante normal aqui pelo Sul/Sudeste e praticamente substitui o condicional em Portugal.
Também evita cacófatos, ou há por aí pessoas que dizem «_Eu quereria uma ajuda, por favor_»? Eu nunca vi. E «querer» não é exceção porque soa meio feio, há uma série de outros verbos que são até mais usados no imperfeito que no condicional. «_Nossa! Eu não deixava, se falassem assim comigo!»;_ «_Se fosse você, eu comprava!»_
É usado por todos, independente de classe social e independente do grau de instrução/conhecimento da norma-culta no Brasil; sem contar em Portugal, onde é uso padrão.


----------



## Tony100000

Xavier da Silva said:


> ''Eu comprava'' significando "eu compraria" é um uso pobre do português, mas ocorre muito, informalmente, principalmente entre pessoas mais simples, com menos conhecimento do português padrão.


A sua informação está errada. O uso do Imperfeito é perfeitamente gramatical, consta nos manuais como uso corrente e válido. Praticamente todas as pessoas portuguesas têm conhecimento destas formas e é por essa razão que muitas vezes se brinca com as formas, como por exemplo:

*João: Queria um café, por favor.
Matilde: Queria? Já não quer?
*
Se bem que a palavra "quereria" soa um tanto estranha.


----------



## bleuboia

Obrigado pelos comentarios!

Acho que percebo. Em Portugal, usa-se:


Tony100000 said:


> *Eu iria comprar isso - I would buy that.
> Eu compraria isso - I would buy that.
> Eu comprava isso - I would buy that / I used to buy that*



E no Brasil:


mexerica feliz said:


> *Eu ia comprar, eu iria comprar, eu compraria  I would buy*



Então:
*«Se fosse você, eu compraria!» Portugal E Brasil*
_*«Se fosse você, eu iria comprar!» Portugal E Brasil*
*«Se fosse você, eu comprava!» Portugal (E numas regiões do Brasil)*
*«Se fosse você, eu ia comprar!» só no Brasil*
_
MAIS
_*«Eu ia comprá-lo, mas não podia ir porque tinha que trabalhar esse dia.»*
Portugal E Brasil
_
É certo?


----------



## guihenning

bleuboia said:


> *«Se fosse você, eu comprava!» Portugal (E numas regiões do Brasil)*
> _*«Se fosse você, eu ia comprar!» só no Brasil*_


Eu 'comprava' ou eu 'ia comprar' significam a mesma coisa, mas talvez façamos uma leve distinção e ponhamos 'ir' junto com 'comprar' quando a ação referida envolva algum movimento. Por exemplo, 'eu ia comprar!' significando que 'eu' iria [até a loja] comprar.




bleuboia said:


> «_Eu ia comprá-lo, mas não podia ir porque tinha que trabalhar esse dia.»_


Eu preferiria «mas não pude ir pois tive de trabalhar aquele dia», mas a sua frase me parece possível.

Quando há verdadeiramente uma condição, os portugueses poderão explicar melhor os usos do condicional, mas quando exprime desejo, me parece que só usem o imperfeito.

PT «Gostava de saber o porquê»| BR «Gostaria de saber o porquê»
PT «Tínhamos muito gosto em recebê-los» | BR «Teríamos o maior prazer em recebê-los»
PT/BR «Queria um café, por favor»
PT «Sempre ias?» | BR «Você iria?»


----------



## bleuboia

guihenning said:


> Eu 'comprava' ou eu 'ia comprar' significam a mesma coisa, mas talvez façamos uma leve distinção e ponhamos 'ir' junto com 'comprar' quando a ação referida envolva algum movimento. Por exemplo, 'eu ia comprar!' significando que 'eu' iria [até a loja] comprar.



Então, estas frases estão certas? Pus traduções em inglês para facilitar a minha intenção:

-Eu *comprava* maçãs cada dia quando era mais jovem. (Costumar fazer algo no passado)
I* used to buy* apples every day when I was younger.
-Eu *comprava* maçãs se gostasse delas. (compra-lo-ia, mas como não gosto, não gastarei o meu dinheiro) 
I *would buy* apples if I liked them.

-Eu* ia comprar* uma casa, mas mudei de opinão. (Estive a ponto de comprar, mas não comprei)
I *was going to buy* a house, but I changed my mind.
-Eu *ia comprar* se não fossem tão caras. (compraria)
I *would buy* a house if they weren't so expensive.

-O quê *ia fazer/faria* se tivesse todo o dinheiro do mundo?
Eu *ia estudar/estudaria* na universidade mais cara do mundo.
What *would* you *do* if you have all the money in the world?
I *would study* in the world's most expensive university.

-Eu *iria estudar* na universidade mais cara do mundo.
I *would go *study in the world's most expensive university.

Eu iria a pé. = Eu ia ir a pé.= Eu ia a pé.
I *would* go walking.


----------



## guihenning

bleuboia said:


> -Eu *comprava* maçãs cada dia quando era mais jovem.



Todo dia, quando mais jovem, eu comprava maçãs


bleuboia said:


> -Eu *comprava* maçãs se gostasse delas.



Eu compraria maçãs se gostasse delas.


bleuboia said:


> -Eu* ia comprar* uma casa, mas mudei de opinão.





bleuboia said:


> -Eu *ia comprar* se não fossem tão caras.


Eu as compraria se não fossem tão caras. (o imperfeito também se usa, mais raramente).


bleuboia said:


> -O quê *ia fazer/faria* se tivesse todo o dinheiro do mundo?


O que faria se tivesse todo o dinheiro do mundo?


bleuboia said:


> Eu *ia estudar/estudaria* na universidade mais cara do mundo.


Estudaria/ Iria estudar na Universidade mais cara do mundo (penso que o imperfeito também se pode usar aqui, mais raramente)


bleuboia said:


> Eu iria a pé. = Eu ia ir a pé.= Eu ia a pé.


Eu iria a pé.

Eu ia ir a pé funciona, mas só se IA e não vai mais. «Eu ia ir a pé até o Carrefour, mas o Pedro me deu uma carona.»
Eu ia a pé funciona, mas só se IA e não vai mais. «Eu ia a pé até o Carrefour, mas o Pedro me deu uma carona»


----------



## pfaa09

guihenning said:


> Eu ia ir a pé funciona, mas só se IA e não vai mais. «Eu ia ir a pé até o Carrefour, mas o Pedro me deu uma carona.»


Aqui em Portugal dificilmente alguém diria: "Eu ia ir".
Diríamos apenas: Eu ia a pé até...


----------



## guihenning

pfaa09 said:


> Aqui em Portugal dificilmente alguém diria: "Eu ia ir".
> Diríamos apenas: Eu ia a pé até...


Nossa, nem aqui…  coloquei lá de tanto ler a resposta anterior que me ficou grudada à mente 
_C'est corrigé!_


----------

